# My car of the day,2020 Ferrari Roma.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ferrari's Roma has now been released and stunning coupe does look to be a proper grand tourer that has a front mounted V8 that has a focus on usability. I think this Roma is the best looking series-production Ferrari since the 488 with it's sublime proportions and some excellent detailing that gives it a visual menace about it. The Roma shares the same 3.9 V8 that's used in the GTC4 Lusso, but with some new cams and clever turbo controls that allow it to make 20 BHP more than in the Portofino. Ferrari has added gas particulate filters and removed conventional silencers, adopting a new bypass system to regulate overall noise levels. There's an eight speed dual-clutch trans-axle gearbox that's also used on the SF90 plug-in hybrid. The Roma gets torque-vectoring e-differential as standard, Magnetorheological adaptive dampers are optional. Some of you could make a mistake and dismiss the Roma as just another Grand Tourer but it does look usable and well rounded enough and make no mistake, this is a proper Ferrari GT. Now all I need is my numbers to come up.

Key specs:

Price: £170,984
Engine: twin turbo V8
Power/Torque: 612 BHP/561 Lb
0-60 in 3.4 seconds
Top speed is 199 MPH
Kerb weight; 1570 Kg

On sale now.

Like it?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Considering it's a Ferrari, I really like that.
Lovely shape. Nice simple lines.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

What nice Aston......oh hang on ......


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

GSD beat me to it, copied Aston Martin much?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks nice, but I’ll agree with above, reminded me of an Aston straight away...


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Too much Aston and Jaguar F type for me


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

An Aston by any other name!


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

If it has Aston cues, so be it. 

It is a lovely shape and I rather fancy it.

A propos Ferrari, I still vehemently object to any car where the engine needs to be removed for a routine service, however.

Peter


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

think I need to see it in person to decide


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Looks very minimalist for a modern day Ferrari. I like it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone decided if this is the Aston or not?


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd have thought similarities to Aston are down to that shape and style being the most aero efficient and lighter to package?

I thought I saw one the road the other day but I think it might have been an SF90, didn't see the back.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I like either proper bonkers or curves in a supercar .

Rather than Aston I thought 365 GTB/4 Daytona from the late '60's :thumb:.

A yes from me.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Wow, a V8 in the front to make a baby GT car? Noice. Move over Vantage!

Very simple lines and remainds me of some classic Ferraris.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Blue with cream leather please.

Pretty close to perfect for me.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm not sure the exterior colour does much for it in those photos, either that or more likely the colour balance has been meddled with post-production. I think a dark blue with cream hide would be very very nice. Black might work but you would lose a lot of the details on the rear.

It's nearly insane this is 170K+ for what is a baby GT car but lets face it, it's a 600hp front engined car that is probably lighter and a bit better in the bends than their V12 offering. Even a mere mortal might be able to drive it very fast whereas the 812 or F12 would put the wind up me I think.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

That’s different, but good


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Dont like the bulbous carbon rear diffuser. Not elegant at all but otherwise this car is pretty awesome. Dont touch that link if you hate Shmee. I know he's marmite but he does a decent review here.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

The headlights don’t look in keeping with the car.

A bit like when you see someone with a glass eye and it takes you a moment to put your finger on what’s not quite right, then when you have realised you can’t help looking at it...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Its already been said above , but i will again thought it was an Aston, my Ferrari are losing it, just look at the Lambo latest like F1 they are poor at present.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I was going to say aston martin but looks like everybody beat me to it
Looks a nice car mind

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Stunning car, Aston Martin clone or not. Yes please SB, in yellow or black


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Think i will keep my RS6 Performance.


----------

